# Donkey with Scratches / Mudfever



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Poor Arthur 

Last winter he just had a tiny bit of scratches in February which we treated with ointment, and it cleared up.

This winter - the snow is sooo deep it's a whole different story. He has bad mud fever on all four of his legs. I have tried the ointment but it's been so cold that either there are ice scabs - or frozen ointment - or both. The ointment just isn't working.

I do have a barn with one stable that he could spend time in but......

He is my only donkey, I have two other horses.
He adores the horses and if I try to separate him from them he will be distraught and he won't snuggle down in the dry barn he will stand mournfully at a gate gazing at them for EVER.
The snow just keeps on coming, and we are having a hard enough time clearing it to get hay out to the horses, let alone try to clear an area for Arthur. Sounds feeble I know, but there is a LOT of snow here and it's going to keep on coming.

So, I have put in a call to the vet to ask if there are any antibiotics that will work.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Diet? Leg protection? Migration of donkey to warm climate? 

Your thoughts, however wild they might be, would be welcome.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can find a feed through supplement higher in Zinc and Copper that will help.

As well there is a scratches shot that few vets carry - you will have to call around.

As far as an ointment, you might want to try a water based antibiotic cream (look for one with gentamicin - this will have to come from a vet) and then top it off with a thick layer of zinc oxide cream (the highest % of zinc oxide you can find). If that is still coming off or not protecting the scratches enough, you may have to wrap the legs daily.
That is the difficulty with systemic scratches and snow - it is very, very tough to get rid of!! As the skin heals, it is weak and easily broken open by the snow, causing re-infection. This is why a good topical antibiotic cream is a must, as well as a thick cream over top to keep the snow from breaking the skin.

Good luck!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you anebel, that is much appreciated.


----------

